# Strops What kind should I get? Kangaro, Nano Cloth, Horsebutt



## SchmutzyStone (Nov 25, 2015)

I am a new member. My name is Steve. I plan on getting some Japanese knives soon. The best knives I own are Henkels. I sharpen on Shapton glass stones (1000 and 2000). I maintain edges between sharpenings with my Sharpmaker. I get decent edges but need to improve on the stones. When I get Japanese kitchen knives, I may need strops to maintain them.

Should I get strops? What kind of strops should I get. I have read a lot of glowing reports about Kangaroo strops and Nano Cloth strops. I don't know what Nano Cloth is, but these strops are very expensive on the few sites that sell them. Are Kangaroo and Nano Cloth the best strops, and do I need them? I then would need to decide if I should use compounds with the strops or to just use them plain?

Also, I like to cook and I love to eat. I would like to find a better barbecue sauce to use for chicken. I can't barbecue where I live, so I bake or broil in my gas oven. My current favorite barbecue sauce in a container is Famous Dave's. I like to mix the sweet and sassy with the original. I realize that it contains corn starch but it is my favorite out of a jar. I also eat ribs once in a while.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 25, 2015)

Steve,

Welcome to KKF and Happy Thanksgiving!

Strops are useful for putting that last bit of refinement on an edge that has been very well sharpened on a stone. They can also be used to extend the time between sharpenings. The material that a strop is made of is much less important than the compound that is put on the strop, at least where knives are concerned. (Strops intended for razors are a whole other discussion.)

My suggestion is to hold off on purchasing an expensive strop, and to get a higher grit waterstone for your soon to be acquired Japanese knives. If you like the Shapton GlassStones, you might want to get a 4000 grit for final polishing of your edge. There are a lot of alternatives, such as the Suehiro Rika 5000, the Gesshin 4000 or several other stones in that range. If you find yourself wanting more refinement, then you may want to make an inexpensive strop from a piece of 3" wide balsa from a hobby shop and some CrO paste or diamond spray. If you like the results from a balsa strop, then you can experiment with other strop materials. 

Have you tried Bone Suckin' Sauce? That's my favorite jarred sauce.

Rick


----------



## chinacats (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome! Skip everything you mentioned, pick a knife and a 5 or 6k stone and you'll be set. Make sure and fill out the "which knife should I buy questionnaire" to get the most appropriate advice.


----------



## psfred (Nov 25, 2015)

So far my strops are very "low tech" -- a smooth piece of 2x4 loaded with chromium oxide paste and a dry Arashiyama 6k stone. Go cheap to start with, you can get chromium dioxide polishing paste at most hardware stores, it's the green stuff in a tube for buffing. Any smooth piece of wood without finish will work, but balsa is easier to use than say oak. 

Light pressure only, especially if you use leather or soft wood -- high pressure will cause the strop material to "spring" up behind the edge, and you and grind off the apex and make it round. Instant dull knife.

As noted, you need to have a properly finished edge first, or a stop will do nothing but make a bad edge shiny too, it won't fix a poorly ground one. I found this out the hard way with woodworking tools, a perfectly mirror finish bevel on a plane blade with a still rounded edge does nothing but reflect the frown you make when you try to use it.

Peter


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 25, 2015)

SchmutzyStone said:


> Should I get strops? What kind of strops should I get. I have read a lot of glowing reports about Kangaroo strops and Nano Cloth strops. I don't know what Nano Cloth is, but these strops are very expensive on the few sites that sell them. Are Kangaroo and Nano Cloth the best strops, and do I need them? I then would need to decide if I should use compounds with the strops or to just use them plain?




Dr. Schwantz's Snakeoil Sales?


----------



## Stumblinman (Nov 25, 2015)

The Kramer stop set is fairly inexpensive and totally not needed for my use.  But it does take my edges from a little toothy to that cold razer feeling on my fingers.


----------



## SchmutzyStone (Nov 25, 2015)

It sounds like no one here is recommending the Kangaroo and fancy strops. I don't want to pay a lot of money for stuff that isn't better than the basic strops. It sounds like I should get just one or two leather strops when I get my J knives. I would be willing to go kangaroo, or horse if it is better, but not if they are just over hyped products.

Tiger, I want to purchase a good stone for refining edges when I get my knives. I am currently considering the Gesshin 6000 grit, ******** Bamboo 5000 grit, and the Suehiro Rika 5000 grit stones. I don't know if the are of near equal quality or if any one stands out. I am also open to other possibilities.

More importantly, I just found out that the suckin' barbecue sauce is sold at Lowe's. I didn't know that Lowes sells food items. I will have to try some if the Lowe's near me sells it. It gets good reviews. I don't make many sauces but I am a fairly good cook. Perhaps I should try to make a barbecue sauce. It is difficult to tell which online recipes are good. I do not like too spicy, hot or smoky, but I like some spice.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 25, 2015)

I used to use the horse leather strop and really liked it, especially after it was nicely broken in. But somehow, someway, I lost it. And I miss it.
Don't know anything about this kangaroo though


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 25, 2015)

Steve,

I've only used the Suehiro Rika and the Gesshin 6000, so I'll comment only on those two. 

The Rika leaves what is commonly described as a "toothy" edge, while the Gesshin leaves a somewhat smoother, but still very usable edge. The Rika is a soaker, while the Gesshin is a splash and go stone (though Jon now carries one that is a soaker in addition to the splash and go). The Rika produces some "mud" during use, which some people like, while the Gesshin is a relatively clean stone. Either one would be a good choice.

Rick


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 25, 2015)

I only strop on baby seal skin sprayed with Medusa tears.























Nah I use felt with diamond mostly.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 25, 2015)

Stumblinman said:


> The Kramer stop set is fairly inexpensive and totally not needed for my use.  But it does take my edges from a little toothy to that cold razer feeling on my fingers.



I bought the replacement leather only and put it on a 3/8" thick glass plate in an extra stone holder I have

Edit- also have the felt (choose carefully to avoid inferior snake oil products) and diamond spray but don't need/get to sharpen as often as I'd like to


----------



## psfred (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't confuse strops for kitchen knives with strops for sharpening razors, they are two very different situations.

Razors require a perfectly straight, perfectly clean and very smooth apex, but are never used for slicing except by accident (which is why I don't use a straight razor....). Very high polish is required to get the smooth cutting action at high angle one needs in a straight razor. Take a look at the blades in a disposable for a hint.

Kitchen knives are either slicing or push or draw cutting vegetables and meat, not cutting hair. Very often this means a somewhat less polished edge to cut vegetable fibers or protein strands, more of a saw character works much better than a perfectly smooth edge.

Different edges for different uses. Many people find an edge appropriate for a razor to be less than perfect in a kitchen knife.

Peter


----------



## Asteger (Nov 26, 2015)

Wondering if anyone uses the horse leather 'bench strop' JNS sold 2-3 years ago? Because it's stone like, it's handy in the kitchen. I just tend to strop on my final stones, though.


----------



## riba (Nov 28, 2015)

I use a leather bench strop from star shaving (loaded). Pretty decent


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 29, 2015)

riba said:


> I use a leather bench strop from star shaving (loaded). Pretty decent



I like their bench strops too. Their site is still taking orders, ordered 10 bench strops as have several times before. Sept. 10 took my order couple E-Mails, and message on their site no response. Phone not taking messages. Thinking of contesting my paypal order.


----------



## riba (Nov 29, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> I like their bench strops too. Their site is still taking orders, ordered 10 bench strops as have several times before. Sept. 10 took my order couple E-Mails, and message on their site no response. Phone not taking messages. Thinking of contesting my paypal order.


Mmm, that sucks. good to know!


----------



## TurboScooter (Nov 29, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> I like their bench strops too. Their site is still taking orders, ordered 10 bench strops as have several times before. Sept. 10 took my order couple E-Mails, and message on their site no response. Phone not taking messages. Thinking of contesting my paypal order.



You're more patient than I would be.

Have you mentioned in any of your communications that you will contest the payment? Maybe that'll light a fire under their butt; maybe you'll get some BS excuse at the very least.


----------

